# NX2000 rotor size



## AyrtonSennaD (Jun 10, 2002)

Am doing the NX2000 front brake upgrade, wich rotor size should i use 250*18mm or 257*26mm ??


----------



## By Nature (Apr 30, 2002)

257*26mm


----------



## AyrtonSennaD (Jun 10, 2002)

thanks


----------

